# Favorite Radiohead Studio Tracks



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I know there is a tendency towards appreciating a good amount of the studio output of this band, but try to be objective as possible. Which cuts are "perfect" in your opinion.

My criteria is a track that I find to be exemplary songwriting, has strong melody, strong lyrics, strong supporting arrangement from the other members around Thom and good performances (especially vocally, where I feel they fall flat often).

Here are a few I'd pick:

Supercollider
Climbing Up Your Walls
How to Completely Disappear
Nude
Weird Fishes
Reckoner
All I Need
Pyramid Song
Spectre


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm seeing them on Wednesday, that is what inspired this thread.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Street spirit [Fade out] - by far their best song for me
Fake plastic trees
No suprises
The tourist
Exit music [for a film]

For me they hit their peak with the two albums _The bends_ and _OK computer_.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

It's hard to name them all, but some that come to mind are (in chronological, then album order):

Fake Plastic Trees
My Iron Lung
Sulk
Street Spirit (Fade Out)
Paranoid Android
Subterranean Homesick Alien
Exit Music (For a Film)
No Surprises
Everything in Its Right Place
The National Anthem
How to Disappear Completely
Motion Picture Soundtrack
Pyramid Song
Pulk / Pull Revolving Doors
Nude
Weird Fishes / Arpeggi
All I Need
Last Flowers
The Daily Mail
Bloom
Lotus Flower
Codex

Then I've only heard the latest album once so I'm not as familiar with it...


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Fredx2098 said:


> It's hard to name them all, but some that come to mind are (in chronological, then album order):
> 
> Fake Plastic Trees
> My Iron Lung
> ...


The new one has some great ones!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Fredx2098 said:


> It's hard to name them all, but some that come to mind are (in chronological, then album order):
> 
> Fake Plastic Trees
> My Iron Lung
> ...


I second Code, Exit Music and Homesick Alien.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I second Code, Exit Music and Homesick Alien.


I'm confused why The King of Limbs is considered the worst Radiohead album, besides the album that shall not be named. It has such beautiful songs. Just because it's a little more experimental?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Fredx2098 said:


> I'm confused why The King of Limbs is considered the worst Radiohead album, besides the album that shall not be named. It has such beautiful songs. Just because it's a little more experimental?


I think it's b/c it's not as experimental as In Rainbows.

Here is what I thought about the show:

I felt pretty bored and disengaged throughout the show. They just didn't grab me. Also, I really think I dislike Thom's Voice, it's really whiny.

Order of best to worst rock shows I saw this summer:

TTB
DMB
Radiohead


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I think it's b/c it's not as experimental as In Rainbows.
> 
> Here is what I thought about the show:
> 
> ...


I thought that In Rainbows was at least as experimental as TKoL, but on RateYourMusic they have In Rainbows tagged as art rock and TKoL tagged as experimental rock. It's strange.

That's too bad you didn't like the show. Did they just perform the songs verbatim like they are on the album(s)? I can't really get into that kind of thing. That's part of why I've moved on from light rock music to the most intense metal and punk possible.

I'm a big fan of whiny vocals though. That's the only type of rock vocals I can tolerate besides screaming. For example, midwest emo is all about whiny vocals. I'm a big fan of emo from the most whiny, twinkly midwest emo to the most brutal insane screamo and emoviolence (emo isn't pop punk btw).

Are those other bands Dave Matthews Band and Tedeschi Trucks Band? I'm not into that kind of stuff, but it definitely seems like jam rock would be more fun to see live. I have some scary jam rock on my website..... not really comparable.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Fredx2098 said:


> I thought that In Rainbows was at least as experimental as TKoL, but on RateYourMusic they have In Rainbows tagged as art rock and TKoL tagged as experimental rock. It's strange.
> 
> That's too bad you didn't like the show. Did they just perform the songs verbatim like they are on the album(s)? I can't really get into that kind of thing. That's part of why I've moved on from light rock music to the most intense metal and punk possible.
> 
> ...


I don't mind verbatim performances, I do love Classical after all! 
Yes, it is Tedeschi and Dave.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Edited and deleted.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

Normally, I don`t listen to Radiohead but Exit music [for a film] is pretty good.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I don't mind verbatim performances, I do love Classical after all!
> Yes, it is Tedeschi and Dave.





Captainnumber36 said:


> Edited and deleted.


Did you change your mind about hating Radiohead and Thom Yorke or something?


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2018)

Difficult to make a selection, since I find that it is the whole collection that makes an album, especially _Amnesiac _and _Kid A_.

Today it's:

_Street Spirit
Airbag
How To Disappear Completely
Motion Picture Soundtrack
Hunting Bears
Like Spinning Plates_ (though I prefer the live version on _I Might Be Wrong: Live_)
_Where I End and You Begin
There There
Nude
Reckoner
Lotus Flower
Burn The Witch_


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Fredx2098 said:


> Did you change your mind about hating Radiohead and Thom Yorke or something?


I really didn't enjoy the show, and I really don't like his voice that much, but I respect that they push boundaries in a very genuine way.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2018)

This thread prompted me to listen again to _Like Spinning Plates _and _Motion Picture Soundtrack_. In searching Youtube, I came across this analysis:






Is the presenter saying anything worth knowing? I mean, he may be accurate in what he sets out as Radiohead's apparent 'method', but is it a method, and is it likely that the band sat down and said, "Let's write a song in the Dorian Mode!"?

I found it interesting, if a little simplistic, since I find a lot of humour in Radiohead, not just "depressing". But then as each clip rolled out, I couldn't deny that I found it all very affecting - and not in a joyous and uplifting way!


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Fake Plastic Trees is a wonderful song. Just saying.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

MacLeod said:


> This thread prompted me to listen again to _Like Spinning Plates _and _Motion Picture Soundtrack_. In searching Youtube, I came across this analysis:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dislike Spinning Plates studio version, the live version just piano and vocal w/ minimal backing from the band is my preference.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

The King of Limbs is definitely my favorite album of theirs.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

I saw them at Madison Square Garden earlier this month. Thought they were great.

But then I'm predisposed to anyone who references Thomas Pynchon. (W.A.S.T.E.)

And any group that has a band member named Jonny Greenwood.

Sincerely 

John E. Greenwood

(Favorite albums are OK Computer and In Rainbows.)


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

jegreenwood said:


> I saw them at Madison Square Garden earlier this month. Thought they were great.
> 
> But then I'm predisposed to anyone who references Thomas Pynchon. (W.A.S.T.E.)
> 
> ...


Is your name John Greenwood?


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Is your name John Greenwood?


John E. Greenwood

By chance my companion and I had a pre-concert dinner at the restaurant in the hotel where the band was staying. We debated whether we could sneak into Jonny Greenwood's room if I showed my ID.

We didn't try it.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

jegreenwood said:


> John E. Greenwood
> 
> By chance my companion and I had a pre-concert dinner at the restaurant in the hotel where the band was staying. We debated whether we could sneak into Jonny Greenwood's room if I showed my ID.
> 
> We didn't try it.


Good idea! :lol:


----------

